# Please Help!!!!!!



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

One of my danio's has something on it's body. It isn't white spots or at least they don't look white to me. On top and the right side of the body it appears to be on the scales I've been watching it closely and has not spread just wondering what it could be? My apologies that my post is vague I don't know how to best explain what I am seeing.


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

I have never used Quick Cure but googled it. It says 3 dosages maximum = 3 days. 
You always remove the carbon when medicating a tank. I would do a water change 24 hours after the last treatment and put in the carbon then to remove any meds still in the tank. 

You might want to wait for some other opinions from people who actually used the meds.

Good luck!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

you remove the carbon because the carbon removes the medication.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

you say you want to be on the safe side... are you fish showing any symptoms??

you shouldnt medicate a tank if it doesnt need it. but carbon does remove medication from the water, so rendering it useless.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Thanx all....I called the 1800 number and solved the problem.....Ya what a mess....went to take the carbon out well i emptied 5 or so gallons on the darn carpet forgot to shut the valve off......well i'll never do that again...in hindsight lmao..... What Was I Thinking???? I guess I WASN'T. From what I understand Quick Cure Does NOT harm the fish anyway even if they don't have what Quick Cure is used for...I am using it for preventative measures.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

To the question at the top of this post.......Should I scoop the lil guy out and take it to a pet store to see if they could shed some light to what it maybe???? No other fish have anything on them just the one but whose to say that it won't spread if it is an illness of some sort???


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't know if I would put the extra stress on the fish. I would separate him from the others, with other words put him in a hospital tank.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Ya now I'm noticing lil white like spots on the other danio's as well...I have rams in my hospital tank already....


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Look up ick or also called ich and see if that's what it looks like. Salt dots all over them????


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

K, thanx OCD will do that right now.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

So I went to Petsmart and described what was going on the girl suggested I use...Maracyn Two to treat for a fungal infection. I also noticed the belly of the fish was big and round lookin kinda like pregoooo....she said that it was something called dropsy....
Instead of treating with the above mentioned....Quick cure should be okay???? She said quick cure was way toooo strong and that I should use Maracyn Two....anyone have an opinion on this???


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

If that fish has dropsy you'll see it scales protuding out. It's an internal bacterial infection, so you'd need to medicate accordingly with Maracyn or quick cure as stated.

I believe you'll need to use another medication to treat the fungal infection but I could be wrong, I've never used Maracyn, only quick cure.


----------

